# first traps



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

I put my first traps out tonight. It feels good to finally get them out there, but I hate the fact that I have almost no clue what to do, and how to make it work. If anyone has any good tips or advice, I 'd sure appreciate it.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Dusty, you didn't say what species you're targeting, but trapping is one of the few sports where a good book will actually help. Usually these are only a few doz. pages long, not like reading the whole dictionary. A good place to check for sources is the "Fur, Fish, and Game" magazine in the classified section. The good ones will walk you through the steps with pictures. Your state game and fish dept. may also have handout pamphlets. Good luck.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

also, you might look into videos... they have helped me a lot... look for red ohearn or matt jones... they both put out good, informative videos and really talk you through things... also, the fur-fish-game videos are decent, depending on how much experience you have... a lot of basics are explained.

good luck

:sniper:


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks alot, i will do that.


----------

